

DevDocs: combines multiple API docs in a fast, and organized interface - shawndumas
http://devdocs.io/about

======
hugofirth
This looks nice. Anything to reduce the friction of referring to documentation
whilst developing is a good thing.

Not to detract from this, but I can't not give a ringing shoutout /
endorsement to Dash[1] in the context of this conversation. If you are on OSX
it is just brilliant, and when combined with Alfred[2][3] is just ridiculously
seamless to interact with.

[1]: [http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash)

[2]: [http://www.alfredapp.com/](http://www.alfredapp.com/)

[3]: [https://github.com/willfarrell/alfred-dash-
workflow](https://github.com/willfarrell/alfred-dash-workflow)

~~~
shawndumas
dash is great. Vim plugin for dash [1] is great too.

\---------

[1]:
[https://github.com/rizzatti/dash.vim](https://github.com/rizzatti/dash.vim)

------
gabrtv
This is really terrific. I think the best feature is the integrated search,
which is significantly better than Google if you're looking for authoritative
API docs.

Questions: How did you source the docs? Can they go stale? What versions are
being used and is that configurable?

~~~
Thibaut
Thanks! The project is open source:
[https://github.com/Thibaut/devdocs](https://github.com/Thibaut/devdocs)

------
arcameron
If you're using Firefox Aurora/Nightly, or Firefox Beta for Android, you can
install it as a native app too
[https://marketplace.firefox.com/app/devdocs?src=search](https://marketplace.firefox.com/app/devdocs?src=search)

------
naquad
FYI: I've been playing around DevDocs and VIM integration. In the end came up
with this script: [https://github.com/naquad/devdocs-
shell](https://github.com/naquad/devdocs-shell) \- Python 3 + GTK3

------
herge
Having the ubuntu man pages on here would be amazing.

~~~
blaedj
there is a trello board for voting on which docs should be included:
[https://trello.com/b/6BmTulfx/devdocs-
documentation](https://trello.com/b/6BmTulfx/devdocs-documentation)

------
arcameron
Awesome work!

